# Best Gender Predictor



## Ayannaplus1

I already know I'm having a baby girl but I thought I would share this out of all the online gender predictor test only one got it right for me it is the gender test on babycenter it is the Chinese Chart but it calculates your lunar age for you so it is different than some of the other charts and I thought I'd share it with all the mommy's who don't know the sex. Oh and ladies who already know take it and see if it is accurate and let us know.
Oh and I'm not claiming this is 100% or anything like that all charts are 50/50 some are just better than others

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## MumToBe2012

It was wrong for me said I was having a boy but having a girl lol


----------



## sp92

I know it's only a 50% chance, but I so hope this is right for me! I'm predicted a girl. :flower: xx


----------



## Terrapinface

It's definitely not 100%. I was predicted a boy but turns out I'm expecting a girl. Although I did have a dream where I gave birth to a boy.. Hmmm! Haha xx


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Actually the best gender predictor is this thing called the Intelligender...you can buy it from stores and its about 50 bucks but everyone I know including me who has used it...its been right. So anyone looking for an accurate test,that's the one to get lol:flower: sorry for the ramble


----------



## lunar

My boyfriend will be very happy if it's accurate, since it would be a boy! But who knows, we'll see! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well that was stupid i put in my due date and birth date and it came out with a boy based on the fact i'm 24 and concieved in June :/ I'm 21 and concieved in Jan....went a bit wrong there didn't it! x

Thought i'd edit and say i know its based on lunar but i am either being blonde, have major baby brain or both but i just don't get it x


----------



## Ayannaplus1

Well thy was a flop lol. :/ I was just surprised because evey other predictor was wrong for me everyone said boy but this the only one that said girl but oh well they are all 50/50
The intelligender is a piece of crap in my opinion I got boy but a friend of mine took two and got boy and girl so I don't trust it and want my money back lol


----------



## fl00b

i'm expecting a boy + got 'predicted' a boy so woo :D


----------



## MarissaFaith

it was right for me =)


----------



## Muppet

I'm predicted a boy, we'll see next month!


----------



## iBabyGirli

That is just a PHP app someone made for fun and I doubt it's suppose to be taken seriously.


----------



## lil_mama_415

told me a boy and im having a lil girl lol im that small chance of being wrong yes!!!!!!! im the oddball!!!!!!!


----------



## clogsy90

i used it to see what it said for both my pregnancies, got dd1 right but for dd2 it told me a boy and shes deffo a girl, suppose its just like it says its 50/50


----------



## leoniebabey

im predicted girl 

will find out in 2 weeks time


----------



## ClairAye

Very wrong for me, and I don't know what I'm having!
Simply from how it says I conceived in January :wacko:


----------



## MrsEngland

Says i will have a boy...we'll see!


----------



## jenn2282

all the gender tests said girl for me and they were right lol


----------



## always_xo

The Chinese Gender Predictor predicts I'm having a girl. I also did the Intelligender test and that predicted boy. Sooo I guess we'll see! Kind of hoping for a girl, but I'll just be happy with a healthy baby.


----------

